# Friends of Berthoud Pass on-snow registration is now open.



## Jay H (May 20, 2005)

*registration confirmation?*

I just registered. I didn't get or see any confirmation, other than the generic last page--Is there a confirmation email or a way to confirm my registration?


----------



## Pinner (Jan 29, 2004)

You should have received an email confirmation. Check your spam filter to see if your email server is blocking it.


----------



## Jay H (May 20, 2005)

got it--thanks!


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

A buddy and myself are signed up for Sunday the 11th. I'll be the obvious snowboarder with no clue, haha. Feel free to say hi.


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

Just trying to find out if anyone from the Buzz will be there for the Sunday class?

Also, I'm fairly new to the area, and I'm not 100% sure where I am going that morning to meet. Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Jay H (May 20, 2005)

I'll be there saturday, but I'm interested in knowing where to meet up, etc. too...

Thanks


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

Also, anyone who has done this in the past... how essential is it to have snowshoes or skis? It says bootpacking is ok, but I don't want to be trailing behind all day because I can't move as quickly. I can probably get my hands on a pair if need be.


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

We will be meeting at 8am at the new warming hut which is in the top parking lot.

Heading up the hill at 8:30

Please remember to bring your signed waiver with you.


----------



## Jay H (May 20, 2005)

*Excellent Class!!*

Just


whups, see below...


----------



## Jay H (May 20, 2005)

*Excellent Avy Training!!*

Just wanted to give mad props to Bob, Jaime, Sean, Adam and all the FOBP crew for putting on a really great, first-class, avy training class this weekend. I really learned a ton, and I know I will get a heckuva lot more out of a Level I class now when I take it, after attending this outstanding classroom and on-mountain training.

You guys really did an amazing job with what, I'm sure, are very limited resources, and you certainly deserve recognition for it!

Thanks!!

Join FOBP and support this outstanding organization


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

Thank you as well. It was a great classroom session, and a great day on the snow. I'm glad that I came out of it with a little confidence to get out and enjoy the best part of skiing/riding. That being said, the instructors were great, and along with that confidence I have a respect and a healthy fear of what can happen. Thanks for not making it sound like us newbies should stay out of the BC or do the converse of that. It was wonderful how we were taught essential skills, respect, and appreciation for the dangers.

I certainly can't speak for the other instructors, but Bobski and Jaime were fantastic. Another donation will certainly be coming your way as soon as I can afford it. 

Thanks again guys!


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Yes, Thanks to everyone who makes fobp what it is. I can only speak for Jamie, but I both enjoyed my day and felt I learned a few things for sure.

Nice o see you on the snow, Jay. Let's go explore that place soon. btw, Eldora was pretty nice this morning. A stuck rtd in the canyon helped keep the crowds at bay too.


----------



## Pinner (Jan 29, 2004)

Glad to hear you all had a good experience. We certainly enjoy doing it, and hope everyone leaves with a little more than they brought.


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

Dave,

Sorry I missed you up there, which day did you go?

Hit me up if you want to head up for some turns.

Danny


----------



## doodle (Jan 13, 2009)

ugh im so sad i missed this class!!!!


----------



## Pinner (Jan 29, 2004)

Don't miss out on it this year: Friends of Berthoud Pass - Current News


----------

